# No lo/le daban crédito: no creer [algo/a alguien]



## fellohr

Hola:

Me gustaría saber si es válida la expresión _No me daban crédito_ como sinónimo de _No me creían_.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## SickkkBoy

"No me dan crédito" lo dice alguién que considera que no se le reconoció su trabajo o esfuerzo en algo que se hizo. Pudiese interpretarse como "no reconocen que digo la verdad".


----------



## Maximino

Yo pienso que sí. 'Dar crédito' es creer.



Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi choza el significado también es creer, pero lo usual es que no se le dé crédito a lo que se escucha, lee o, en general, a lo que se percibe a través de los sentidos. Ejemplos: no daban crédito a sus ojos (no creían lo que estaban viendo); no podía dar crédito a mis oídos (no podía creer lo que ella estaba diciendo); no dieron crédito a mis palabras y así les fue; etc.
 Si a mí, sin contexto, me dijeras "no me dan crédito", tal vez te contestaría "cómpralo al contado".

Saludos


----------



## Maximino

Es verdad lo que dice Adolfo. ‘_No me daban crédito_’, fuera de un contexto, se tiende a interpretar en primera instancia como, ‘no me concedían un préstamo’. El María Moliner dice que ‘_dar crédito_’ es aceptar algo como verdadero o como veraz.


Saludos


----------



## Maggydch

Así, sin contexto, 'no me dieron crédito' podría ser simplemente eso: quise comprar a crédito y me lo negaron.
Otra cosa es si digo 'no le dieron crédito a mis palabras', entonces no me creyeron.


----------



## fellohr

Gracias por las respuestas. Añado el contexto:

Un chico acaba de observar un asesinato, es inocente, pero la policía no cree que no sea el culpable. Él intenta convencer a los policías, pero no _le dan crédito_.

En mi diccionario alemán-español sale el mismo uso que en el María Moliner (_aceptar algo como verdadero_), pero la construcción con el pronombre del CI me parece rara.


----------



## Ludaico

fellohr said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si es válida la expresión _No me daban crédito_ como sinónimo de _No me creían_.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



No, no son sinónimas ambas expresiones. "_*No me daban crédito*_" significa que no te concedían un préstamo. Para que lo oído o dicho pudiera interpetarse como que a uno no le creían, habría que decir "*no daban crédito* a lo que les decía" o "*no daban crédito* a lo que escuchaban" o "*no daban crédito* a lo que estaban viendo", etc.
Saludos.


----------



## fellohr

Muy bien, muchas gracias a todos.
Saludos.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Ludaico said:


> No, no son sinónimas ambas expresiones. "_*No me daban crédito*_" significa que no te concedían un préstamo. Para que lo oído o dicho pudiera interpetarse como que a uno no le creían, habría que decir "*no daban crédito* a lo que les decía" o "*no daban crédito* a lo que escuchaban" o "*no daban crédito* a lo que estaban viendo", etc.
> Saludos.


Pero si alguien te dice: "Los instaba a salir corriendo porque la casa se incendiaba, pero *no me daban crédito", *¿creerías que los pobres se quemaron porque no habían atendido su solicitud de préstamo?
Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

fellohr said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si es válida la expresión _No me daban crédito_ como sinónimo de _No me creían_.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Es válida.* Dar crédito* es una locución verbal que significa *creer*.

*crédito**.*
(Del lat. _credĭtum_).

*dar **~**.*
*1.* loc. verb. *creer.
*_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Estoy con otros compañeros que dicen que si el crédito no se da a cosas -palabras, hechos, imágenes, etc.-, equivale a no creerlas; pero si no se da a personas se entiende como que no se le presta dinero. (En último término también por lo mismo, que no se cree que vaya a devolverlo).Y a la contraria, también: *dar crédito a* o *darte crédito *significan cosas diferentes.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Erreconerre said:


> Es válida.* Dar crédito* es una locución verbal que significa *creer*.
> 
> *crédito**.*
> (Del lat. _credĭtum_).
> 
> *dar **~**.*
> *1.* loc. verb. *creer.
> *_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Sí, "dar crédito" significa creer, pero no el "dar(le, te) crédito". "*No te doy crédito"* significa "*no te presto dinero*", pero "*no doy crédito a lo que me cuentas*" o "*no doy crédito a lo que ven mis ojos*", significa que _no me creo lo que dices_ y _no me creo lo que estoy viendo_, respectivamente. Esto mismo es lo que piensan otros foreros.
Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Ludaico said:


> Sí, "dar crédito" significa creer, pero no el "dar(le, te) crédito". "*No te doy crédito"* significa "*no te presto dinero*", pero "*no doy crédito a lo que me cuentas*" o "*no doy crédito a lo que ven mis ojos*", significa que _no me creo lo que dices_ y _no me creo lo que estoy viendo_, respectivamente. Esto mismo es lo que piensan otros foreros.
> Saludos.



*No me daba crédito por más que se lo decía... *es una frase correcta, bien estructurada y que puede no tener nada que ver con el crédito que nos da la mueblería. Se puede pluralizar, y sigue siendo correcta.


----------



## Ludaico

Erreconerre said:


> *No me daba crédito por más que se lo decía... *es una frase correcta, bien estructurada y que puede no tener nada que ver con el crédito que nos da la mueblería. Se puede pluralizar, y sigue siendo correcta.



Yo no la veo tan bien estructurada. Para mí es más correcto "*No daba crédito a lo que le decía repetidamente*".


----------



## Erreconerre

Ludaico said:


> Yo no la veo tan bien estructurada. Para mí es más correcto "*No daba crédito a lo que le decía repetidamente*".


¿O sea que es incorrecta?


----------



## Ludaico

Erreconerre said:


> ¿O sea que es incorrecta?



No lo sé. Pero sí sé que del modo en que la he escrito se entiende mejor.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no veo diferencia entre *dar crédito* a una persona o a una cosa, más que la frecuencia de uso: es más habitual decir _no daban crédito a mis palabras_ que _no me daban crédito_, además de que esta última, sin contexto, se puede confundir con el otro uso que se cita. Para mí es correcta, en suma.

Un saludo


----------



## Kaxgufen

No sé si lo han dicho ya pero la expresión "no dar crédito" en el sentido de "no creer" pertenece más a la lengua escrita que a la oral.

Fui al banco pero no me dieron_ el_ crédito. (no me prestaron dinero, oral) 
Compré al contado porque allí no dan crédito. (no venden en cuotas, oral)
Los otros pastores no dieron crédito al _zagal_ mentiroso. (el de la fábula, escrito)

Saludos, Kx.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Erreconerre said:


> *No me daba crédito por más que se lo decía... *es una frase correcta, bien estructurada y que puede no tener nada que ver con el crédito que nos da la mueblería. Se puede pluralizar, y sigue siendo correcta.



¿que le decías? "Dame crédito, dame crédito" le estás pidiendo que te venda en cuotas. "Creeme, creeme" le pedís que te crea.
El "lo" hace referencia a algo que no está definido *en* la frase... no está tan bien estructurada entonces, me parece, no sé, digo.


----------



## Rondivu

Erreconerre said:


> *No me daba crédito por más que se lo decía... *es una frase correcta, bien estructurada y que puede no tener nada que ver con el crédito que nos da la mueblería. Se puede pluralizar, y sigue siendo correcta.


No me parece correcto su ejemplo pero, suponiendo que lo fuera, me sonaría  igual de mal que "el niño no me come bien" (dativo ético de uso correcto pero que no toleran mis oídos). Lo siento.


----------



## Lurrezko

Rondivu said:


> No me parece correcto su ejemplo, pero suponiendo que lo fuera, me sonaría  igual de mal que "el niño no me come bien" (dativo ético de uso correcto pero que no toleran mis oídos).
> Lo siento.



No tiene nada que ver con un dativo ético, en mi opinión. Es un simple OI. No consigo ver de dónde se sigue que uno pueda dar crédito a algo (las palabras de alguien, por ejemplo), pero no a ese alguien. En el CREA y el CORDE hay más ejemplos antiguos que actuales, de lo que quizá se deduzca que es una construcción en desuso. Pero de ahí a que sea incorrecta hay un trecho.

Un saludo


----------



## Rondivu

Lurrezko said:


> No tiene nada que ver con un dativo ético, en mi opinión. Es un simple OI. No consigo ver de dónde se sigue que uno pueda dar crédito a algo (las palabras de alguien, por ejemplo), pero no a ese alguien. En el CREA y el CORDE hay más ejemplos antiguos que actuales, de lo que quizá se deduzca que es una construcción en desuso. Pero de ahí a que sea incorrecta hay un trecho.
> 
> Un saludo






¿El pronombre átono "me" no realiza la función de dativo en "El niño no me come bien"? Juraría que sí, pero uno se puede equivocar. 
En cuanto al comentario sobre el ejemplo en cuestión, lo siento, Lurrezko, pero no entiendo qué quiere decir con "No consigo ver de dónde se sigue que uno pueda dar crédito a algo (las palabras de alguien, por ejemplo), pero no a ese alguien". 
Un saludo


----------



## Lurrezko

Rondivu said:


> ¿El pronombre átono "me" no realiza la función de dativo en "El niño no me come bien"? Juraría que sí, pero uno se puede equivocar.
> En cuanto al comentario sobre el ejemplo en cuestión, lo siento, Lurrezko, pero no entiendo qué quiere decir con "No consigo ver de dónde se sigue que uno pueda dar crédito a algo (las palabras de alguien, por ejemplo), pero no a ese alguien".
> Un saludo



No entiendo qué tiene que ver la construcción _el niño no me come bien_, en la que ese *me* es un dativo ético. En _ellos no me daban crédito_, ese *me* es un simple OI, a mi juicio; es decir, yo soy el destinatario de la acción: _ellos no me daban crédito_ [*a mí*]. Intercalar un dativo ético en esta construcción sería algo como _pobre hijo mío, él dice la verdad pero no *me le* dan crédito_, donde* le* sería el OI y *me* el dativo ético, que indica la persona concernida de algún modo con la acción. Pero ahí se nos complica el hilo sin motivo.

Lo que me sorprende es que se vea aceptable _no dan crédito a mis palabras_ y no _no me dan crédito (a mí)_. La primera es más frecuente, sin duda, pero uno da crédito a alguien o a algo, en mi uso, y no veo por qué habría de cambiar el sentido del verbo en un caso o el otro.

Del Diccionario de uso del español actual, de Manuel Seco:


> *Dar (o prestar) crédito* [a una persona o cosa]. Creer[la]



Un saludo


----------



## Rondivu

Lurrezko said:


> No entiendo qué tiene que ver la construcción _el niño no me come bien_, en la que ese *me* es un dativo ético. En _ellos no me daban crédito_, ese *me* es un simple OI, a mi juicio; es decir, yo soy el destinatario de la acción: _ellos no me daban crédito_ [*a mí*]. Intercalar un dativo ético en esta construcción sería algo como _pobre hijo mío, él dice la verdad pero no *me le* dan crédito_, donde* le* sería el OI y *me* el dativo ético, que indica la persona concernida de algún modo con la acción. Pero ahí se nos complica el hilo sin motivo.
> 
> Lo que me sorprende es que se vea aceptable _no dan crédito a mis palabras_ y no _no me dan crédito_. Uno da crédito a alguien o a algo, en mi uso, y no veo por qué habría de cambiar el sentido del verbo en un caso o el otro.
> 
> Del Diccionario de uso del español actual, de Manuel Seco:
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Ahora entiendo. No estaba comparando las dos oraciones gramaticalmente hablando, las comparaba en cuanto a cómo me sonarían de mal las dos a mí. Por supuesto, respeto las opiniones que tengan otros foreros y el uso que les den a ellas. Si usted viene alguna vez a Galicia (a lo mejor ya ha estado por aquí) le puedo asegurar que habrá expresiones y usos que, cuando menos, le harán esbozar una sonrisa. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Rondivu said:


> Ahora entiendo. No estaba comparando las dos oraciones gramaticalmente hablando, las comparaba en cuanto a cómo me sonarían de mal las dos a mí. Por supuesto, respeto las opiniones que tengan otros foreros y el uso que le den a ellas. Si usted viene alguna vez a Galicia (a lo mejor ya ha estado por aquí) le puedo asegurar que habrá expresiones y usos que, cuanto menos, le harán esbozar una sonrisa.
> Un saludo.



He estado un montón de veces, y he comido estupendamente. Sólo quería hacerte ver que una cosa es que un uso no nos suene natural, incluso nos chirríe, y otra es que sea incorrecto.

Un saludo


----------



## Rondivu

Lurrezko said:


> He estado un montón de veces, y he comido estupendamente. Sólo quería hacerte ver que una cosa es que un uso no nos suene natural, incluso nos chirríe, y otra es que sea incorrecto.
> 
> Un saludo



Me alegro  
En cuanto a lo otro, es posible que no me haya entendido o que no me haya explicado bien (esto último, seguro), no dije que fuera incorrecto. Dije,  "no me parece correcto pero suponiendo que lo fuera", es decir, "creo/opino que no es correcto pero, en caso de que lo sea... me sonaría igual de mal que...". 
Perdón por la confusión.


----------



## Naticruz

«*crédito*(del lat. _credĭtum)_ 
​ *1**m.* _(Conceder, Dar, Prestar, Merecer)_ Aceptación de algo como verdadero o como veraz: ‘La noticia merece entero crédito. No doy crédito a nada de lo que dice ese hombre’». ​ Esta es la primera entrada del vocablo *crédito*, que el diccionario de María Moliner nos presenta.​ ​ Un cordial salud ♥

Añado más estas dos entradas:

*dar a crédito*** *Prestar dinero o  suministrar mercancías sin más garantía que la confianza en la persona a quien  se dan.

*dar crédito a  algo***  *Creerlo.


----------



## Ludaico

Naticruz said:


> «*crédito*(del lat. _credĭtum)_
> 
> *1**m.* _(Conceder, Dar, Prestar, Merecer)_ Aceptación de algo como verdadero o como veraz: ‘La noticia merece entero crédito. No doy crédito a *nada de lo que dice *ese hombre’». ​ Esta es la primera entrada del vocablo *crédito*, que el diccionario de María Moliner nos presenta. Un cordial salud ♥​



Esto es lo que venimos defendiendo varios foreros. En el ejemplo que he remarcado no sería lo mismo "no doy crédito a ese hombre" que la frase tal cual está, "no doy crédito A NADA DE LO QUE DICE ese hombre". La primera significa "no presto dinero a ese hombre" y la segunda "no me creo nada de lo que dice ese hombre".
Saludos.​


----------



## Erreconerre

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿que le decías? "Dame crédito, dame crédito" le estás pidiendo que te venda en cuotas. "Creeme, creeme" le pedís que te crea.
> El "lo" hace referencia a algo que no está definido *en* la frase... no está tan bien estructurada entonces, me parece, no sé, digo.



Así es: no me daba crédito. Lo cual, según el DRAE, es lo mismo que no creer. ¿Que falta contexto? Bueno.... eso no tiene nada que ver con la corrección o con la incorrección. 
Si dice que no sabes que era lo que no creía, te estás saliendo del tema; aquí se considera lo que es o no es correcto, no la comprensión de todo un relato


----------



## Erreconerre

Ludaico said:


> No lo sé. Pero sí sé que del modo en que la he escrito se entiende mejor.



Pues yo pienso que si a ti te suena o lo entiendes mejor de un modo que de otro, eso determina la corrección o la incorrección de una frase. 
Ya te pegué lo que dice el DRAE del significado de *dar crédito*. Ahora te pego lo que dice el DRAE de la locución *"por más que".  *Las dos se encuentran en el ejemplo que te puse, que tú dices que no es correcto, aunque el DRAE opina lo contrario. Pienso que tan accesible para mí como para ti está el DRAE, y por esta razón no te vuelvo a pegar el significado de alguna otra de las palabras que incluí en la frase que puse como ejemplo.
*

más**.*

 (De _maes_).

*por **~** que.*
* 1.* loc. conjunt. U. para ponderar la imposibilidad de ejecutar o conseguir algo, aunque se hagan todas las diligencias para su logro.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## amanarma

Hola a todos:

*No me daban crédito por más que se lo decía*.
*
No me daban crédito por más que se lo pedía.*

Yo creo que ambas frases son correctas; pero la expresión _dar crédito_ tiene una evidente ambigüedad. Si no hay un contexto claro y lo que quieres es que* te crean*, considero que Ludaico ofrece la mejor opción:

*No daban crédito a *lo que les decía, 

por mucho que se lo repitiera, *no daban crédito a* mis palabras.

un saludo


----------



## Rondivu

amanarma said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> *No me daban crédito por más que se lo decía*.
> *
> No me daban crédito por más que se lo pedía.*
> 
> Yo creo que ambas frases son correctas



Quizás habría que matizar que, aun siendo las dos correctas, la primera no es nada habitual. Lo matizo porque estos foros los utilizan miles de estudiantes de español, que serían inmediatamente corregidos por la gran mayoría de nativos (yo,  el primero), si dijesen tal frase en una conversación. (a mí me suena fatal, lo siento)


----------



## amanarma

Hola *Rondivu*:

Yo no empleo esas expresiones, las tomé del hilo, dando por buena la explicación de *Lurrezko, *por eso explicaba más abajo cuáles me parecían más naturales (a pesar de que tampoco son de mi uso habitual); pero no entiendo a qué corrección debería ser sometida la frase: _No me daban crédito por más que se lo decía._
si dijéramos:
_Ese grupo de personas no daban crédito a mis palabras aunque expliqué bien los motivos; _estaríamos diciendo lo mismo ¿no?

A pesar de todo entiendo tu reticencia, sólo estoy intentando "abrir un poco mi oído"; porque muchas cosas no me gustan, aunque son correctas.

un saludo cordial


----------



## Rondivu

Bien, reconsidero lo escrito en el mensaje 33. A esos estudiantes de español les diría:
"No me daban crédito por más que se lo decía", aunque parece ser que es correcto, me suena arcaico. No aconsejo su uso porque puede crear confusión con la misma expresión utilizada así: "nadie me daba crédito a pesar de pedirlo insistentemente. No sé qué voy a hacer de mi vida, con ocho hijos y en el paro..."


----------



## Lord Darktower

Y a esta altura del hilo no hemos contestado a fellohr sobre la duda buena que nos planteaba:


> Un chico acaba de observar un asesinato, es inocente, pero la policía no cree que no sea el culpable. Él intenta convencer a los policías, pero no le dan crédito.
> 
> 
> En mi diccionario alemán-español sale el mismo uso que en el María Moliner (aceptar algo como verdadero), pero la construcción con el pronombre del CI me parece rara


Y yo digo que si dar crédito es además de su significado principal e inmediato, otorgar un préstamo, una locución verbal equivalente a _creer_, tendrá un carácter transitivo, por lo que si no se da crédito al chico, pienso que los policías no *lo* dan crédito. Lleva usted razón. Ese sería el carácter diferenciador semántico que nos ocupa: no *lo* creían o no *le* concedían un préstamo.


Supongo que es la construcción académica, fellorh, pero es posible que ahora invoquen leismos de cortesía u otras cosas para alegar que puede decirse con _le_. Ya veremos.


Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

No, Darktower. Lo que se da (OD) es el *crédito*: no me daban crédito, no me *lo* daban. Quien recibe ese crédito es siempre OI, y lleva por tanto pronombres de dativo. En nada cambia que sea una persona o sus palabras, actos, etc.

Un saludo


----------



## Lord Darktower

Claro, D. Lurrez, en el caso de que se hable de 'dar + crédito', donde crédito, préstamo a mi entender en esa combinación,  ya es el complemento directo. Pero la duda de fellohr es sobre la combinación de palabras, locución, que equivale al verbo creer, que requiere al muchacho como complemento directo. Por eso, creo desde mi ignorancia supina, debería llevar pronombre de acusativo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lord Darktower said:


> Claro, D. Lurrez, en el caso de que se hable de 'dar + crédito', donde crédito, préstamo a mi entender, ya es el complemento directo. Pero la duda de fellohr es sobre la combinación de palabras, locución, que equivale al verbo creer, que requiere al muchacho como complemento directo. Por eso, creo desde mi ignorancia supina, debería llevar pronombre de acusativo.



No veo por qué, francamente. No veo en qué cambia que *crédito* sea un préstamo del banco o la confianza o apoyo de alguien, es el OD en ambos casos. Tomemos una construcción que usted aprueba:
_
No daban crédito a mi explicación._
_No le daban crédito._ (*le* = a mi explicación)
_No se lo daban. _(*se* = a mi explicación/ *lo* = crédito)

Un saludo


----------



## Lord Darktower

Es una discusión interesante al considerar  el doble juego de la combinación de vocablos _dar_ y  _crédito_; uno como verbo con sustantivo que funciona como complemento directo y otro como locución verbal sinónima de _creer_.

En el primer caso, de todos los significados que tiene la palabra _crédito_, el principal es préstamo de dinero a tenor del _rankin_g que conceden los diccionarios. Es lógico pensar que sin contexto de apoyo ‘dar crédito a Pepe’ equivalga primordialmente a concederle un préstamo. No digo que no signifique también otorgarle confianza o apoyo, pero no es tan inmediato. O al menos así lo entendemos por mi entrono. Cosa diferente es ‘dar crédito a las palabras’, donde no hay nada que aclarar porque a las palabras no se les concede crédito. Ni apoyo ni confianza. Entra en juego por tanto el papel de locución verbal para entender que se *creen* esas palabras. Y como sustituto del verbo creer, transitivo, requiere pronombre *lo/la/los/las*. 

Pienso por tanto que:
_No daban crédito a mi explicación_
No creían  mi explicación, 
No *la* creían

Luego, No *la* daban crédito.

No soy gramático -se me nota a la legua-, pero es de esas cosas que veo claras (aunque sea por un ojo) y si estoy equivocado me gustaría que me hicieran ver la luz en el fallo de mi planteamiento.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Julvenzor

He leído varias veces su planteamiento, mi estimado paisano; pero aún no le he cogido la tecla. "Dar crédito" actúa como locución (cierto) y puede sustituirse entera por el pronombre correspondiente:

No *le* (OI, redundante) daban *crédito* (OD) *a mi explicación* (OI).

No *se* (OI) *lo* (OD) daban.

Sólo podría decirse _No *le* (OI) daban *crédito* (OD)_ porque ya *hay* un OD directo presente. Insertar un "la" originaría un tan mencionado "*laísmo*"; pues ahí no debe existir duplicación del directo, para que ello sea justificable debe haber presentes dos *verbos*.

Un _abraso_, _cuñaito_.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Por el camino más corto que es por donde se llega antes:
Si _Hicieron papilla a Pedro _es _Lo hicieron papilla_, ¿por qué _Dieron crédito a Juan -creyeron a Juan- _no es _Lo dieron crédito?_


----------



## amanarma

Hola:
yo creo que la trampa está en la pregunta al verbo hacer y la ambigüedad de acción y significado.  
¿qué hicieron a Pedro? Papilla; entonces a Pedro *le* hicieron papilla; *se la* hicieron... y luego se la comió.

si hacer+papilla es = dar una paliza; la cosa cambia ¿no?

Desde mi punto de vista: ¿Qué dieron a Juan? le dieron crédito; se lo dieron... y luego escribió un libro contando los pormenores del caso o se compró un piso. 
saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

amanarma said:


> si hacer+papilla es = dar una paliza; la cosa cambia ¿no?



De eso estoy hablando, caramba, de *locuciones verbales que sustituyen a verbos transitivos.
*A Pedro *lo *machacaron, *lo *hicieron papilla. Lo mismo que a Juan, que *lo *dieron crédito porque *lo *​creyeron.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lord Darktower said:


> De eso estoy hablando, caramba, de *locuciones verbales que sustituyen a verbos transitivos. *A Pedro *lo *machacaron, *lo *hicieron papilla. Lo mismo que a Juan, que *lo *dieron crédito porque *lo *​creyeron.



A Juan no sólo lo dieron crédito (lo creyeron), sino que lo hicieron caso (lo obedecieron).  

_- ¿A Juan lo dieron crédito y lo hicieron caso? 
- Sí, se lo dieron y se lo hicieron.  _

Como *lo* es, al parecer, _a Juan_ en ambos casos, vamos a buscar qué es ese *se*.  

Un saludo


----------



## amanarma

Estoy deseando saber que es ese "se" y lo siento, pero se me escapa ese "lo".

Para mí el verbo dar, da algo a alguien o otro algo.

_si hacer+papilla es = dar una paliza; la cosa cambia ¿no? _
​
Reconozco que _*lo* hicieron papilla, _resulta válido para hacer+papilla= machacar.* Lo* machacaron. Pero no me parece extrapolable a dar una paliza o dar crédito.

¿a quién dieron? a él (le); ¿qué le dieron? una paliza; es decir: *se la* dieron.

¿a quién dieron? a él (le); ¿qué le dieron? crédito; lo mismo que *le* podrían dar ánimo, fe, esperanza... 

le dieron esperanza: se la dieron.
le dieron fe: se la dieron...

Es cierto que cuando habla el presidente, yo no *le* doy crédito = para mí no tiene credibilidad; y si me preguntan qué he dicho, respondería "que no *lo* creo". ¿Quién no es creído?...

Lo que me resulta extraño de verdad es emplear 'crédito' de esa manera y perdonad la brasa.


----------



## Lurrezko

Mi post anterior era una ironía hacia el amigo DarkTower, que las encaja bien: espero que se haya entendido así. Hace 25 años que dejé de estudiar estas cosas y no me dedico profesionalmente a ellas, de modo que no podré hacerte un análisis serio y técnico: otros vendrán y lo harán, seguro. En las brumas de mi memoria, lo que entiendo es que las locuciones verbales tienen diferentes grados de trabazón, por decirlo de alguna manera. Algunas son inseparables:
_
- ¿A Juan lo hicieron papilla?
- Sí se la hicieron__, le hicieron mucha papilla._

Otras, en cambio, son perfectamente separables (de hecho, se puede insertar en ellas diversos elementos) y sus sustantivos son OD:
_
- ¿A Juan le dieron crédito?
- Sí, se lo dieron, le dieron un crédito unánime._
_
- ¿A Juan le prestaron atención?
- Sí, se la prestaron, le prestaron mucha atención._

_- ¿A Juan le hicieron caso?
- No, no se lo hicieron, no le hicieron ningún caso._

Yo también creo que a alguien se le puede *dar crédito*, como se le puede dar cualquier otra cosa, aunque, como dije hace unos cientos de mensajes, de los ejemplos de uso del CORDE parece que se desprende que es una construcción algo arcaica, de ahí quizá que a muchos les suene mal.

Un saludo


----------



## amanarma

Hola *Lurrezko*: 
creo que se pillaba tu ironía perfectamente. Siempre es buena una dosis de humor.
Esa entrada mía quizá no fue afortunada (también era algo irónica)


----------



## Lurrezko

amanarma said:


> Hola *Lurrezko*:
> creo que en se pillaba tu ironía perfectamente. Siempre es buena una dosis de humor.
> esa entrada mía quizá no fue afortunada (también era algo irónica)



Ah, perfecto. Lo decía por si las moscas, ya que quien pregunta (si no ha huido despavorido) no es nativo.

Un saludo


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> _- ¿A Juan lo hicieron papilla?
> - Sí se la hicieron__, le hicieron mucha papilla._
> 
> Un saludo



Juan recién volvió del dentista donde le sacaron las 4 muelas de juicio. Si cambiamos 'papilla' por 'papilla de sémola', tus dos cruces rojas se vuelven tics verdes.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Qué bonito, intentar aprovecharse de un pobre minusválido visual. Y dos contra uno..., a un anciano indefenso...  Pues si piensan que con sus finas ironías -qué digo, finísssimas- van a nublar lo que me queda de visión en el ojo bueno, van listos.

Parece que no termino de explicarme, o no terminan de enterarse, de la conveniencia de contemplar ‘dar crédito’ en su doble funcionalidad, como frase literal de verbo transitivo y sustantivo complemento directo, o como locución verbal absolutamente sustituible por _creer_. Y claro que hay varios tipos de locuciones, Lurrezco, pero esta es de las de mi nivelito, de las que pueden ser _sustituidas normalmente por un verbo simple de significado equivalente. _Y no hay más.

Y para analizar la doble funcionalidad de esa combinación de palabras  hay que hacerlo de forma independiente. No me hagan fullerías mezclando churras con meninas. Porque al requerirse un complemento indirecto –‘a Pepa’-, cuando funciona como frase literal podemos hacer las transformaciones léxicas para que aparezcan los pronombres correspondientes. ´’Dieron crédito a Pepa” (‘Le hicieron un préstamo’)--> “Se lo dieron”. Sabemos de qué funciona cada cosa. Pero cuando actúa como locución, el complemento directo se fusiona con el verbo para ‘parir’ otro verbo (_creer_) y Pepa se aprovecha de la situación para adquirir esa condición. El complemento indirecto ha desaparecido por arte de Fumanchú. Y habría que usar pronombre de acusativo, ¿no?: “Dieron crédito a Pepa” (‘La creyeron’)--> ‘La dieron crédito’; y no puede entrar ningún otro pronombre como CI porque sencillamente no lo hay.

Lo mismito pasa con ‘hacer papilla’, que puede interpretarse textualmente o como locución equivalente a _destrozar_ (física o anímicamente). Pero si no le gusta, apreciada amanarma, se la cambio por ‘hacer polvo’, aunque prefiero que no porque no tiene tanto juego, como ya veremos.

En último término, discutir la corrección de decir ‘*la* dieron crédito’ o ‘*le* dieron crédito’ al referirse a la mujer de Tárcenas –personaje de ficción- cuando declaró ante el juez acusada de distraer dos millones a Suiza y la dejaron en libertad, no deja ser una simple discusión, en este caso, de laísmo puro y duro.

Del  DPD, atenta la compañía:


> _5. Se aprecian usos loístas (y laístas) más frecuentes, incluso entre hablantes de cierta cultura, con verbos que se construyen con un sustantivo en función de complemento directo y que se comportan como semilocuciones verbales. Son casos del tipo de echar un vistazo, prender fuego, sacar brillo, etc. La secuencia formada por el verbo más el complemento directo puede ser sustituida normalmente por un verbo simple de significado equivalente, que lleva como complemento directo el elemento que funciona como indirecto en la semilocución: echar un vistazo [a algo (c. i.)] = mirar u ojear [algo (c. d.)]; prender fuego [a algo (c. i.)] = quemar [algo (c. d.)]; ello explica estos casos de loísmo que, no obstante, deben evitarse: __ Acabo de terminar el trabajo, échalo un vistazo si puedes; _ _ Una vez recuperados los informes, los prendieron fuego; debió decirse échale un vistazo y les prendieron fuego. *No deben confundirse estos casos con los de verdaderas locuciones verbales formadas por un verbo y un sustantivo, como hacer añicos o hacer polvo, cuyo complemento sí es directo: Tiró el jarrón y lo hizo añicos; La noticia de la muerte de Pedro los ha hecho polvo.*_



Estoy dispuesto a esperar a que venga alguien y nos diga si ‘dar crédito’ es locución o semilocución (?). Sospecho que tendré que buscar una silla cómoda. 
De esa forma sabremos si, como sustituto de _creer,_ ‘lo dieron crédito’ es loismo o ‘le dieron crédito’, leismo. Aunque no obstante, me confirmo en lo que dije hace cientos de mensajes más tres, en donde opinaba que usar el pronombre de dativo o acusativo definía el carácter semántico de la frase. 

Por ese mismo motivo, amanarma, decir que a ‘A Pepe *le* hicieron papilla’ se podría tomar fácilmente como que Pepe es Pepito y su madre le hizo ese mejunje de verduras que odia cualquier niño. Pero lo más probable en ‘A Pepe *lo* hicieron papilla’ es que Pepe pase ya de los treinta tacazos y le acaban de decir que su mujer se la pega con el butanero. Sentidos semánticos diferentes, ¿verdad?

Y voy a ver quién me da crédito para tomarme un tintorro, que me han dejado fritito.

Saludos cordiales. Muchos.


----------



## Lurrezko

En fin, DarkTower, dejaré mi último mensaje en este hilo, ya que soy  incapaz de defender mi postura de forma convincente. La idea de que una locución  verbal, si tiene un sentido equivalente a un verbo transitivo, necesita  que su OI se convierta automáticamente en OD no tiene lógica alguna, en  mi opinión. Que tenga como equivalente un verbo transitivo me parece irrelevante, de hecho: hay muchos casos de sinónimos, uno transitivo y el otro no. Por lo demás, aplicar un solo comportamiento a _todas_ las locuciones verbales, con lo heterodoxas que son, no tiene sentido para mí.

Hay  infinidad de locuciones compuestas de verbo + sustantivo, o verbo +  determinante + sustantivo, que no sólo llevan un complemento indirecto,  sino que a veces lo exigen. Por otro lado, la idea de que si el sentido  de la oración es literal el receptor es OI (_le dieron crédito en el banco_) y si es una locución es OD (_lo dieron crédito sus oponentes_) debe de tener unas decenas de excepciones, por lo visto. Unas pocas a botepronto:
_
Al portero le metieron un gol.
A Pedro le metieron un gol con sus argumentos.__

Le tomé el pulso (al paciente).
Le tomé el pulso (a la situación).__

A Juan le tocó la lotería.
A Juan le tocó la lotería con su ascenso._

_Le apretaré los tornillos (a la bici).
Le apretaré los tornillos (a mi empleado)._

Del mismo modo:

_A Juan le dieron crédito (en el banco).
A Juan le dieron crédito (sus oponentes)._

Un saludo y hasta la próxima


----------



## amanarma

pero si yo había aceptado el "*lo hicieron papilla*" hace noventa y seis mensajes. Lo del crédito... ya... yo no *se lo* doy.

Yo también me voy a tomar algo mientras llega esa explicación maravillosa sobre la semilocución (?)

Saludos (cordiales también)


----------



## fellohr

Lurrezko said:


> Ah, perfecto. Lo decía por si las moscas, ya que quien pregunta (si no ha huido despavorido) no es nativo.
> 
> Un saludo



No, que va. Quien pregunta sigue leyéndolo todo atentamente (si bien sin entenderlo del todo, la verdad... ) y se queda con la boca abierta por lo que ha causado su preguntita inocente...


----------



## amanarma

es para felicitarte, fellohr.
y mi conclusión es:
 mejor que pida que lo crean, sin más. (total, a saber si la policía hace caso)


----------



## SevenDays

El orden de los objetos puede ser *V tr.-OD-OI*, con OI de forma prepositiva con la preposición "a", o *V tr.-OI-OD*, con OI de forma clítica. Tal parece que hay ciertos verbos que, al no tener un fuerte significado léxico, entran en una estrecha relación con el OD (a tal punto de formar una _locución verbal_), y eso significa que el OI debe ser necesariamente _pospuesto_ al OD y _prepositivo_. O sea, tenemos el orden *V tr.-OD-OI*. Esto ocurre generalmente con verbos que llevan objetos directos y objetos indirectos inanimados. Por lo que se lee en este hilo, para algunos foreros, eso es precisamente lo que ocurre con el verbo "dar", que, semánticamente débil, necesita apoyarse en su OD "crédito" para una completa realización del significado "aceptación de algo como verdadero o como veraz" (María Moliner), lo cual además exige el OI prepositivo: _dar crédito a sus palabras_. Usamos el clítico para resaltar el valor semántico del OI pospuesto al verbo: _la policía no *le* dio crédito *a sus palabras*_. Se deduce, entonces, que "_no me dio crédito_", sin OI prepositivo, rompe esa estrecha relación V tr.-OD, a tal punto que "crédito" se puede interpretar como un _prést__amo_. 

Ahora bien, si "dar crédito" está contextualizado como "considerar como cierta una cosa o una persona", como en nuestro ejemplo de la policía, no veo problema con "_la policía no me dio crédito_", ni tampoco con "_le dieron un crédito unánime_," ahora "dar crédito" más bien con el significado de "reputación", "fama".
Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias, Seven. ¿Tú crees que habría alguna diferencia sintáctica entre _dar crédito a sus palabras_ y _dar crédito a Juan_? Entendido *crédito* con el sentido que creo que le damos en ambos casos, apoyo/abono/validez. Entiendo que en ambos casos hablaríamos de OI.

Un saludo


----------



## SevenDays

No; no veo ninguna diferencia en _forma_ (OI prepositivo) o _significado_ (apoyo, abono, etc.)
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Alguien me pidió que diese mi opinión sobre el tema y más precisamente sobre el uso de [la,lo]/[le].

Ese tema es una verdadera olla de grillos. 

¿Qué es lo que decide si algo es una locución verbal o no? En mi opinión, sólo hay un criterio, y es el uso. Y, si el uso no es uniforme, nadie, ni la RAE, (ni yo) podemos cualificarlo. Así, no lo sé. Yo, intuitivamente, utilizaría "le", pero ¿quién soy yo?


----------



## Lampiste

Hola, amigos:



Lurrezko said:


> A Juan no sólo lo dieron crédito (lo creyeron), sino que lo hicieron caso (lo obedecieron).



 ????  No doy crédito a mis ojos. 




Lurrezko said:


> Mi post anterior era una ironía hacia el amigo DarkTower, que las encaja bien:



"¡Aaahh!, asín síii!".
.....

Volviendo al tema inicial, para mí la expresión _*no me daban crédito*_ puede ser equivalente a _*no me creían*_ en situaciones que sean inequívocas, como es el caso de los policías (*fellohr*, #7 ) o el del incendio (*Cal inhibes*,# 13), pero si no hay contexto o éste es algo confuso, mi recomendación a un estudiante de español sería que utilizase la forma _*no daban crédito a mis palabras*_, como ya han indicado otros foristas.

Y si me apuran, aconsejaría esta última forma en todos los casos  porque me parece que es la habitual,  la más extendida y también la más clara, máxime en estos tiempos en que no se habla de otra cosa que de crisis y de créditos.

Saludos cordiales.  

Cuentan que a principios del XX llegó una pequeña orquesta por primera vez a un pueblo perdido en las montañas. Cuando detrás del violinista apareció el contrabajista cargado con su pesado instrumento, todos los vecinos del pueblo lo siguieron con la mirada sin parpadear porque no podían *dar crédito a* lo que ellos mismos estaban pensando.
Y poco después, al comprobar que el contrabajo se tocaba *apoyándolo* en el suelo, exclamaron todos al unísono:"¡Aaahh!, asín síii!".
.


----------



## Rondivu

Muy buena la anécdota, Lampista, aunque si el contrabajista fuese del mismo Bilbao, todo hubiese sido posible  (Que no se enfaden los vascos, lo digo con todo el respeto).


----------



## amanarma

SevenDays y Lampiste

Gracias por intentar poner un poco de serenidad en la olla de grillos.   Me han parecido reflexiones llenas de interés.

Saudos.


----------

